# winter is coming,



## disel boy (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi I live in Nova Scotia, Canada (modern temp zone ha ha ) where it gets 10 20 25 Brrrrrlow zero I have a 1985 528 td BMW 6 cy 
Iam 17 years old and this is my only car I have no backup,

I need lots of help and info on how to winterize this car as it is cold standing waiting for a school bus. Here is a list of my questions

1/ what kind of diesel do I use
2/ what kind of oil do I use -- Iam now using rotela oil
3/ How do I get the water out of the fuel tank. 
4/ What size battery should I use 600 amps 750 amps 
5/ what kind of coolant should I use 
6/ Should I change the glow plugs 
7/ should I put the battery in the trunk

thank you very much for any help and advise diesel boy


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

disel boy said:


> Hi I live in Nova Scotia, Canada (modern temp zone ha ha ) where it gets 10 20 25 Brrrrrlow zero I have a 1985 528 td BMW 6 cy
> Iam 17 years old and this is my only car I have no backup,
> 
> I need lots of help and info on how to winterize this car as it is cold standing waiting for a school bus. Here is a list of my questions
> ...


1. Same as usual
2. Same as usual
3. Fuel stabalizer - available at your auto parts store
4. Same as usual
5. Whatever is available in proper concentration to protect in the temps you will face (Antifreeze bottles have mixture graphs to get mixture right for the temps.
6. :dunno: Are they bad?
7. Why?


----------



## disel boy (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks very much - keep the good info coming


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

disel boy said:


> thanks very much - keep the good info coming


Is your car auto or manual?


----------



## disel boy (Sep 5, 2007)

*auto*

automatic -- thanks


----------



## Saturn5 (Nov 27, 2017)

Nothing to see here, my bad.


----------

